# Problem mit Apache (Rechteproblem?)



## visionsign (27. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Community, habe ein Problem mit dem Apache.

  Running System ist SuSE Linux 9.3 mit Apache2 und php5

  soweit.

  Ich habe einige VirtualHosts, die  auch soweit, also ich werde bei eingabe der url in die richtigen ordner geleitet. NUR es werden keine bilder und keine styles angezeigt bzw. interpretiert. php includes Funktionieren Problemlos, aber sobald in den html dateien intern auf etwas zugegriffen wird.
  z.B.: 
  <link rel="stylesheet" href="/css/style.css" type="text/css" />
  funktioniert dieses NICHT. Wie kann das SEIN?

   HIIIIILLLLFFFFFFEEEEE


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Versuche es mal mit

```
<link rel="stylesheet" href="./css/style.css" type="text/css" />
```
oder mit

```
<link rel="stylesheet" href="css/style.css" type="text/css" />
```
Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. Oktober 2005)

Raten ist immer wieder eine tolle Idee. Wie wäre es mit der httpd.conf?
Reinschauen ist besser als 10 mögliche Szenarien durchgehen ...
Einfach als Dateianhang posten, es wird sicherlich jemand hineinschauen und den Fehler schneller finden.


----------



## Gumbo (28. Oktober 2005)

Stimmt denn die Pfadangabe und werden die Stylesheet- und Grafikdateien korrekt ausgeliefert?


----------

